# Quail soup with chinese radish and spices



## Jethro (Oct 13, 2020)

First time trying quail meat used a asian soup recipe for it. Got 4 quails with some chinese radish in the crockpot put these spices in a strainer bag with some ginger and slow cooked until the chicken was so tender you could suck it off the bone. It was a great meal.


----------



## BOWTECH (Oct 20, 2020)

Count me in! Finally someone who likes to cook with radishes. Very cool.


----------

